# Bindings for NS Proto



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

if you only have 3 choices i would go targa...

forces are meh.... they are ok...

i think 390 are too soft but thats only me


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd throw the Flux TT30s in there, but of the ones you listed I'd go with either the Unions or the 390s for that board.


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> if you only have 3 choices i would go targa...
> 
> forces are meh.... they are ok...
> 
> i think 390 are too soft but thats only me


I don't have only 3 to choose from haha thats why I came here, those were just one I kinda have been looking at. But I'm open to all suggestions





linvillegorge said:


> I'd throw the Flux TT30s in there, but of the ones you listed I'd go with either the Unions or the 390s for that board.


Thanks


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Flux would look rad on that board.


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> Flux would look rad on that board.


which ones you think


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Ride capo. I just got mine and their on my 2011 lib trs


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

burton malavita are also a very good choice if you aren't a brand-sensitive.


----------



## Powderbrah (Oct 4, 2011)

I just bought the 390s, havent heard nothing but good reviews about the bindings. Plus i already have a mountain board with stiff bindings so i wanted a little softer bindings for this board.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll be tossing some dmcc lights on mine


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I rode mine with 390 Bosses last season. I'm going to throw Targas on them this season for shits and giggles. Targas a bit too aggressive for a board like this so I wouldn't recommend it. I actually got my Targas for my Turbo Dream and to just have a stiff pair of bindings.

The Restricted Burton Malavita with the wing is also very nice. You have to find that one in a shop though.

Ride Capo was the other binding I was considering besides the Targas. K2 Nationals are worth a look as well.

Rome 390 Boss Snowboard Bindings 2012

Ride Capo Snowboard Bindings 2012


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

Glade Ripper said:


> I'll be tossing some dmcc lights on mine


+1, waiting to get my board so I can see how they look together.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I'd throw the Flux TT30s in there, but of the ones you listed I'd go with either the Unions or the 390s for that board.


I checked those bindings out yesterday, the highbacks seems stiffer than people say they are. By everyones reviews i thought they were a soft/med flex but they are more on the high med side. Nice bindings


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions, wearing a size 10.5-11 you think I should go with size L ?


----------



## impine (Nov 10, 2010)

definitely L. I have the sf45's on mine.


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

impine said:


> definitely L. I have the sf45's on mine.


how are they?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the sf45s on my SL last year and loved them. I believe the dmcc lights are similar just a tad softer and much lighter. As for sizing with flux, I wear 10.5 Vans aura boots and find that the mediums fit much better than the larges


----------



## impine (Nov 10, 2010)

Glade Ripper said:


> I'll be tossing some dmcc lights on mine


i am thinking about picking up the dmcc lights as well. are they worth the $340 price?


----------



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

I'd do a large for a 10.5 size boot. You can adjust the straps to get the best fit if it is a little big for your boot. The DMCC lights are going to be a little stiffer than the TT30s because of the carbon infused glass fiber that it uses. If you were looking for something light weight and about the same stiffness as the TT30 try the DS30. All would be epic on that board...


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, seems like a lot of you are fond of flux. If you had to pick a certain color or colors of a binding what do you think you'd go with, given you pick a certain binding. Like I'm looking at the Rome 390 Boss red or white/black. Flux DS 30 black/yellow, sf45 yellow,.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm loving my DMCC Lights, first day on them today, much more supportive than my 390s, but definitely not too stiff


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

I think flux sf45 would look and perform amazing on the proto but costs $299 + tax here in Canada, which comes to about $340

Ordering a pair of medium flux sf45 in yellow gradiation (looks like neon green)









Will look even better with green sidewalls which I have on my proto:


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

I put a pair of white Burton Cartels on mine. Looks great because the pattern on the footbed and inside of the highback match the pattern on the board. It blends nicely.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

wtf u got green sidewalls? whats the base look like? i got white sidewalls white base, black eagle, red NS.

currently riding shitrabands, but i will be going to k2 auto uprises very soon.


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

I got a white base, black eagle, red NS just like yours but was sad it wasn't green ns to match sidewalls as well =P


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

JRZBoarder said:


> I put a pair of white Burton Cartels on mine. Looks great because the pattern on the footbed and inside of the highback match the pattern on the board. It blends nicely.


I think ill might be heading this way too.. which kind of riding are you into ?

like in the park they'll mainly be used for jumping.. all mountain will just be fun all over the place ^^.. im just wondering which Burton got the best flex for this kind of riding .. STUCK 

/cheers


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Quantity said:


> I think flux sf45 would look and perform amazing on the proto but costs $299 + tax here in Canada, which comes to about $340
> 
> Ordering a pair of medium flux sf45 in yellow gradiation (looks like neon green)
> 
> ...


haha sick that's my board!


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

it is awesome indeed, and I plan to pair those with some lime green nike vapens...drool


----------



## scrill (Nov 8, 2011)

Quantity said:


> it is awesome indeed, and I plan to pair those with some lime green nike vapens...drool


Those are sick


----------



## The-Snoopy (Nov 17, 2011)

Got a good deal on some 2012 malavita's for my new proto..

Cant decide which color though ^^.. (stone - sulfur or purple)

/Snoopy


----------



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

The-Snoopy said:


> Got a good deal on some 2012 malavita's for my new proto..
> 
> Cant decide which color though ^^.. (stone - sulfur or purple)
> 
> /Snoopy


Pick Purple!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Quantity said:


> Pick Purple!


I have the stone on mine! I love it!


----------

